# Secondary sights on rifle?



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

For the last few years I've hunted coyotes with a ar i picked up on a trade deal. I really love using it for fast follow up shots. What I'd like a little input on is if anyone uses a scoped ar with secondary sights on it for close range shots (45 degree flip ups or red dot). If so do you ever really use the close range sights or is it a more gimmicky and not a necessary set up. Have you used your open sight for -50 yard shots successfully? Any input is appreciated and thank you for looking.


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Last year I got an ar. I put 45 degree sights on it. I love it. And have shot a few yotes with it. But I only use my ar when running with dogs, so the terrain changes all the time. One moment I have a 20 yard shot in the brush, then the next a 200 yard shot in the field.
When I call I use a rifle and a shotgun.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I had 45 degree flip ups on my AR when I had it. I took them off. I just learned to use the scope. I usually keep my magnification set low while calling, but I have a throw lever on my magnification ring so I can change the magnification quickly if need be. Too much crap on a rifle is counter-productive. Using off set sights makes you need to tilt the rifle, loosing a good cheek weld and does not promote good shooting technique. They are great in 3 gun competition and tactical applications and that is what they are designed for.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup,a tactical thing

i either run my AR rifles with an optic,or with irons

but none of them have both

i hunt with them,and know my limitations with either


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Burris XTR 1-8 best of both worlds.


----------

